# My Shop



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's my shop.I don't know how many pics I can get loaded.Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Very nice! You can load lots of pictures........


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Thats Nice more pics


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jc56 said:


> Here's my shop.I don't know how many pics I can get loaded.Bye


You certainly just made my shop look considerably redneckish.


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't anymore pics to load.It says they are too big,but they are no bigger than the one I put up.If I am missing something,let me know.:argh:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice..very nice.

I'll remove my boots if you give tour of the inside...pics.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jc56 said:


> I can't anymore pics to load.It says they are too big,but they are no bigger than the one I put up.If I am missing something,let me know.:argh:


PM sent to you....


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

*I Think I figured It Out*

OK...let's see if I figured this out?A computer geek,I ain't...lol!!!Maybe I can take some of the inside if this works.Later.jc:headclap:


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice looking place you have there


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Inside Pics*

Here's a couple of inside.....but it's full of lawn furniture and stuff for the winter.jc


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks just down right cozy in there!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Home away from home.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, that is a terrific looking shop. Looks like it is big enough to do whatever you like in it and still have room to grow. Good on you!


----------



## tired-retired (Nov 26, 2011)

*Shop Pictures*

Just thought you might like to see some pictures of my shop. I built it mostly for woodworking, but I also enjoy machining and making old things look new again. I have restored a couple of tractors, (1958 JD 520 and a 1946 Farmall AV).

My shop tools are mostly old, very heavy but very stable and easy to understand the maintenance needs. A couple of days ago, I was pouring Babbitt bearings. There is a 24" planner, 16" jointer, 8" jointer, 14" bandsaw, 36" bandsaw, 37" wide belt sander, Mortiser, table saw, radial arm saw, 5 hp shaper and a couple of lathes. The wide belt sander is the only modern piece in there. Most of the stuff was built in the 20's and 30's.

Hope you enjoy seeing this old equipment.

Jim

Sorry guys, I've been trying to upload some pictures for 40 minutes now and can only get one at a time. I'm missing something. Smarts I guess.


----------

